
Java's 25th birthday – celebrated with 25 Hours of Java - michaelsbradley
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/629358245
======
ncmncm
"Why I like Java", by Marc Dominus

[https://blog.plover.com/prog/Java.html](https://blog.plover.com/prog/Java.html)

"I enjoyed programming in Java, and being relieved of the responsibility for
producing a quality product."

